# Looking for game near Pendleton, OR/Tri-Cities, WA



## Jarim23 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am looking for any type of D&D campaign within a reasonable driving distance of Hermiston, OR.  I am 31 years old, married, and I've played 3.0/3.5 since release.  Please contact me at airforcegeekATgmailDOTcom.

Thanks,
Lewis


----------



## Rabelais (Dec 20, 2007)

Go Bulldogs!

my wife went to Hermiston High.  Good luck finding a game.  I'd invite you to our game for a tryout, but we're in Portland.


----------

